# The how to of "mudding" a layout blind



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

I see every so often newer guys asking about mudding the blind. So lets cover this topic in some detail.

1st lets cover why to mud a layout blind. Part of the water resistance coating that manufacturers apply to the fabric, it has a sheen to it, and it may spook geese, thus the mudding of blinds, it greatly knocks down the sheen and makes the blind blend in much better to the natural surroundings when hunting.

Mudding the blind is just that, dirt and water mixed up to a soupy consistency. I use a broom to dip into the pail and brush it well into the fabric. I also mud the interior side of the doors.

Starting to apply the Mud.









All mudded.









Let it completely dry. Sometimes this will take a few hours if warm and windy, but could take a couple of days if cool and no wind. You can always use an oscillating fan in your garage/basement to speed up the process if you need to.









Brush off the excess dry mud only, it should be "dirty" yet. This is the end result.









Several related tips.

When hunting bare fields like a Bean or Pea field, some guys will omit the 4th step, and leave the blind real muddy so it blends in better. If hunting Barley stubble or Corn, generally the excess is brushed off. If the fields are wet, some guys will use a spray bottle and moisten the mud so it is dark too instead of lighter colored. And if windy out you may have to spray it every so often to keep the dark look.

Different soils. Some soils maybe be black, brown, yellow or even reddish color. Match the dirt in the field to on your blind, especially if hunting minimal cover like a plowed or disked or a bean field or other barren fields.

Spray paint and glossy areas first before doing the mudding. Painting any conduit poles, shiny hardware, etc. Just buy a can of tan flat spray paint to eliminate the shiny materials and spray of a couple of light coats on. You may be asking yourself, why? It is because sometimes we forget to close the doors when retrieving geese and new birds come in, no sense flaring them for the other guys, or sometimes during early season it is warm out and the doors are open, and some geese bust us--if you close the doors they may flare off, so remain motionless. Again any shiny metal, etc.. they may see that, and thus painting it gives you a chance that they may not flare off.

I hope this info helps to explain the muddy process and reasoning better for you field hunters. 
Good hunting. :thumbsup:


----------



## target (Aug 10, 2006)

How often do you mud your blind.


----------



## adamj (Sep 6, 2006)

Every time we reapply mud to our blinds I often wonder why I spent the extra eighty bucks to have the blinds come in max 4 just to cover it in mud and field debris. The field khaki blinds I think are about eighty to a hundred dollars cheaper. Heck, if you add up the savings we could have gotten two more blinds for the same price. :beer:


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

I noticed that you said to paint the metal parts tan, on the finisher they are painted black. Should a guy paint over the black where it is showing when the doors are open?

I know on the cabelas blinds that my father in law has they are the aluminum color and not painted at all, so that is a now brainer but should one paint a couple different colors on those parts?


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I just paint mine with flat brown Krylon. As for the metal I bought some tape at cabelas. Its that surgical tape that sticks to itself. It comes in a variety of camo colors. Works like a charm. No more mudding for me.


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

PC, you ever check it for Ultra Violet reflection?

Generally most guys mud their blind once. But some when hunting a bare fields will mud it up and not brush it off so it blends in well as needed.

As for painting the bare metal, some blinds come grey or silver metal parts, thus any flat paint will work, be it tan or brown. Balck am even work, but may have more contrast. A part of camo principle is to eliminate the contrast of surrounding area of your blinds.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

No I never have and not sure I would know how.

All metal parts except for the metal clips are silver and to this day I can't understand why.

I have done the mudding in the field but unless your timing is right you may have shiney mud as the moisture escapes. Fortunetly most of the fields I hunt have cover so it never really been an issue. This year there seems to be more bare fields though.


----------



## turkishgold11 (Oct 25, 2004)

PC has and great point, painting my blind just a flat brown would be a pretty great idea. I have kicked my self before for not getting the field khaki, I me most of the corn fields that I hunt are just that....dirt and chopped corn stalks.


----------



## rowdie (Jan 19, 2005)

You're blind looks way better after you mudded it...If I should get one, I will mud it!

Thanks for all the great tips!! :beer:


----------

